# BFL and/or Bass Master Weekend Series?



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi i was wondering if anyone has fished in the BFL and/or Bassmaster weekend Series and how they liked the circuits? This will be my first year fishing the two and i wondered how other people liked them? Thanks


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Fished bfls last year as a co angler. Was a good time. Had some personal stuff come up, so I had to stop after the second event. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I fish the BFL's. They are awesome. Great competition and the chance to advance to huge national tournaments. I blog about my experiences fishing the Buckeye BFLs at www.ohiobassblog.com


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I fish the Michigan BFL and I love it,I've also fished a couple of Bassmaster Opens,and they're pretty cool too.I haven't fished any of the Bassmaster Weekend Series though.


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

yeah i saw the bassmaster open in the detroit river this year. I really want to do it as a co-angler but im kinda new to bigger tournaments so i am going to wait a year or two.


----------



## Fishin_Joe (Mar 7, 2008)

I fished in both as a boater and as a coangler they are nice learning events. For the most part you get paired with somebody that knows how to fish. I am looking for a coangler link in both series this year as i plan on fishing the Ohio weekend and bfl. If your interested let me know...


----------

